# A bit of Geordie humour!



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Bloke buys a parrot but gets sick of it saying "I'm from the toon and I'm hard as f*#k!", so he puts a kestrel in its cage. Next morning he finds the kestrel dead and the parrot says, "I'm from the toon and I'm hard as f*#k!". So the bloke puts a golden eagle in the cage. Next morning he finds the eagle dead and the parrot with no feathers. As he looks in the cage the parrot says,"Had to tek me coat off for that f*#~er!"

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As if anyone from the Toon would wear a coat :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> As if anyone from the Toon would wear a coat :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> As if anyone from the Toon would wear a coat :roll:


Just what i was thinking. :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

I hear Newcastle United have recruited a load of fans from the far east..... Tooooooooonami Tooooonami


----------

